# Breaking 90



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

To start, I consistently shoot in the mid to low 90s but have never broken 90. I am currently taking lessons through GolfTec (have taken 11 lessons so far). The GolfTec instructor is teaching me a lot of good things, which some are more difficult to master than others, but unfortunately, golf is a game of patience. 

So, my question is, aside from my lessons, are there any GOOD books and such that you guys would recommend for someone looking to improve their score? Thanks!


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

centaur said:


> So, my question is, aside from my lessons, are there any GOOD books and such that you guys would recommend for someone looking to improve their score? Thanks!


Tom Watson's "Getting Up and Down". Best shortgame book out there. You can be horrible from the tee but if you can get it up and down in two you should still be able to shoot par.:thumbsup:


----------



## CG8 (Oct 26, 2008)

centaur said:


> So, my question is, aside from my lessons, are there any GOOD books and such that you guys would recommend for someone looking to improve their score? Thanks!


I never really read any instruction books so I don't know if there are any good ones. I do get _alot_ of tips reading Golf Digest. Practice helped me drop my handicap from a 14 to a 9.Basically as I am sure you know good scoring comes with a good short game. Whenever I go to the range to hit balls I just take my 6 , 7 , 8 , 9 irons and my wedges. Good luck breaking 90


----------

